# First wet test in the new skiff



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a great day with the kids and the new ride. Those Macs had some size to them. Way to go!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

catching fish on the first trip in a new boat is a good sign, congrats  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sweeeetttttt!!!!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice macs and great tablefare


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Great job DF. Nice ride.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent job getting some slime on the new ride and something tasty for dinner as well! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

nice... boat looks alot better with some slime on her... 

does the boat perform as expected?
how shall'er can she get?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> does the boat perform as expected?
> how shall'er can she get?


well, considering I still have the "new boat" woodie, my comments and perspective may be a bit suspect.  ;D

To answer the question though, to say I'm pleased so far would be an understatement. As fer the shallow thing, we didn't do too much of that because I don't have a push pole yet. We did run it as shallow as I could go with the engine tilted and still piss water. Couldn't tell you exactly what depth that is but I'd guess 12"-14" maybe? What I can say though, is the hull is "self bailing" and the bottom of the scupper hole is 6.25" above the keel at the transom. I can remove that plug and depending on whether the boat is rocking only a little water seeps in and out of that hole. Not much better draft test than that.    To be fair though, the way the entry at the bow is designed it would "touch" bottom up there about 2" before the transom would make contact. So on a relatively soft bottom you're looking at 7"-8" of draft. On hard bottom and rock you'd be chipping gel coat where the keel transitions to the bow entry in that same water column. 

All in all, new boat woodie or not, IMO this 18' hull provides the best balance between shallow draft and seaworthiness with modest power requirements than anything I've seen in 40 years of boating these waters, which is why I bought one.


----------

